# New betta color change



## headflowers (Sep 1, 2013)

my new betta (sir godfrey :king was black in the face, then faded to a royal blue with a little bit of red under his belly fins. Now two days after being rescued from walmart hell, he seems to be thoroughly enjoying his new 10g home all to himself (exploring, riding the wave created by the filter, swimming through the bubbles, following me around the room lol)...but his colors are changing? He is taking on more of a reddish hue on his head and under belly fins and his "fancy" fins have changed to a gorgeous silvery blue/aqua color! He's gorgeous either way...but Could this just be him settling in to his new home or could it be a sign of a health or environment problem?

i apologize for my lack of fin name knowledge and hope you get the gist of it! :mrgreen:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

many fish will change colors as a result of stress levels..i believe that is what is happening to your betta.


----------



## headflowers (Sep 1, 2013)

OK but that really doesn't answer my question or help me help him out...are you implying that he *is* stressed in his new home or *was* stressed living in a poop-filled shot glass on a shelf at Walmart and he is becoming de-stressed?


----------



## headflowers (Sep 1, 2013)

i have looked up signs of a stressed betta and he seems to pass with flying colors....he's brightly colored now, he swims actively and easily around his tank, he will stare at himself and flare out his finnage, he has a strong appetite(doesn't like flakes though), he greets me at the glass and will follow my finger and also swims around in his tank to get a good view of where i am, he has full finnage(no damage at all), he has no bumps or bloating or missing scales on his body, he has clean smooth gills, and his eyes are clear and black....

THIS IS ALMOST IDENTICAL TO HIM


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

maybe he was stressed and isn't anymore.. if its now the case well done in giving a betta a happy home


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was implying that he was stressed at the store and that stress was greatly reduced when he was put into a much better invironment...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
Just give him clean warm water. He'll be happy as a clam.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Betta man said:


> ^^
> Just give him clean warm water. He'll be happy as a clam.


but hes a betta


----------



## redthebetta (Oct 16, 2013)

If you are still worried about the color change, he may have a gene called marble. This may cause him to frequently change colors. It's not really anything to worry about and it's kind of like getting a new fish :mrgreen:!


----------

